# Handy als fernbedienung



## syasar (29. Apr 2007)

hallo leute ich bræuchte mal hilfe von euch.

und zwar habe ich keine fernbedienung für mein laptop aber köönte man nicht so etwas in java machen damit ich über bluetooth meinen mediaplayer steuern kann.

es waere super wenn ihr mir dafür paar tips geben köntet.

außerdem könntet ihr auch eure meinungen dafür schreiben welches handy dafür am besten geeignet waere.
aber nokia waere mir schon lieber  :lol:


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2007)

Mit meinem Sony-Ericsson Handy geht das über Bluetooth auch ohne zusätzliche Software ...


----------



## syasar (29. Apr 2007)

hast du auch etwas anderes zusagen als nur das
!!!
ich glaub du machst dir wohl keine mühe im leben weiterzukommen


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2007)

Soso ... du glaubst also, ich werde in meinem Leben nicht weiter kommen ... :roll:

Immerhin kann ich meinen MediaPlayer via Handy bedienen :lol: !

Aber um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen bzw. genau genommen ist es ne Frage mit Ausrufezeichen dahinter, also kA was das sein soll ...



			
				syasar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du auch etwas anderes zusagen als nur das
> !!!



Hm ... ja! Ich hasse solche verblendeten, dumm schmarrenden, scheinbar vollkommen eine an der Waffel habenden User wie dich.

Was zur Hölle hab ich dir den getan? Ich hab einfach nur deine Frage beantwortet!


----------



## Jango (30. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was zur Hölle hab ich dir den getan? Ich hab einfach nur deine Frage beantwortet!



Du warst einfach nur zu höflich, hobb. Hättest dem Spinner einfach nicht antworten sollen.
Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Und Trolle gibts überall... :roll:

Reine Provokation - nichts weiter...


----------



## Eifelente (30. Apr 2007)

Also ich würde mal behaupten, dass es in erster Linie egal ist, von welcher Marke das Handy ist.

Wichtig ist nur, dass das Handy die Bluetooth-API unterstützt (JSR-82).

Dann musst du "nur noch" eine "bluetooth human interface device"-Verbindung mit deinem Laptop aufbauen.
Frag mich aber nix genaueres, hab zwar Erfahrungen mit Handy und Bluetooth, aber an ne Fernbedienung hab ich mich noch nie versucht.


----------



## syasar (30. Apr 2007)

hey digga bleib mal auf n teppich ich hab das nicht so ernst gemeint wie du es dir angenommen hast ,aber egal hab keine lust man jetzt darüber zu muffeln .
tut mir leid wenn ich mich etwas grob ausgedrückt habe.

jetzt zum thema .
danke für deine antwort


----------



## The_S (1. Mai 2007)

Und komm mir nich mit "hey digga" ... biste krass konkret odda was, alta? :roll:

Wenn irgendein dahergelaufener möchtegern Gangsta meint, er müsse mir sagen, dass ich mir nicht viel Mühe gebe, um im Leben weiter zu kommen (was gar nichts mit dem Kontext der Frage/Anwort zu tun hat), dessen Frage auch sehr leicht mit ein bisschen Eigeninitiative (ja, die braucht man, um im Leben weiter zu kommen!) und einer Brise "logisches Denken" zu lösen gewesen wäre, dann lang ich mir schon an Kopf, was es denn für, milde gesagt, komische Leute gibt.

Das kannste vielleicht mit deinen "Homies" machen, die stehen da vermutlich drauf, aber net mit mir oder irgend einem anderen User hier!


----------



## AlArenal (1. Mai 2007)

Was geht denn hier? Muss ich mir konkret erstmal nen phetten Plank anstecken.

Hoshis, kommt mal gerade!

*griffindenschritt*


----------

